# Has reiser4 been removed from kernel 2.6.9?

## DL8

Recently I've emerged gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9, willing to find there reiser4 built in. Suprisingly, there was no sign of reiser4 at all. I emerge development-sources to find out whether it's been removed or not, and I found there was no reiser4 in the original kernel either. Do you know by any chance why, or when (linking to changelogs is also OK)?

10x in advance

----------

## codergeek42

It's in the -mm (unstable/testing) kernel patchset. The Gentoo kernel developers/maintainers have said they will not officially include Reiser4 support until it's in the vanilla 2.6 from Linus himself.

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

check back a few threads for 2.6.9-flapjack

----------

## DL8

Thanks for the answers. I think i'll go in for the -mm patchset, and if it's no good i'll check out 2.6.9-flapjack

----------

## Deranger

*COUGH* 2.6.9-nitro1 *COUGH*

----------

## c0balt

it was never in mainline or gentoo-dev-sources^^

----------

## Jake

from the mailing list

 *Hans Reiser wrote:*   

> No distro using reiserfs V3 as the default is going to keep doing so 
> 
> once reiser4 meets their stability requirements. Reiserfs is used by a 
> 
> lot of people, and reiser4 obsoletes it, and the users know that. None 
> ...

 

----------

## stalcair

when googling around for any sort of status of the efforts of Reiser4 being officially released in the vanilla kernel, I saw a lot of disturbing talk about not seeing Reiser4 for quite some time and perhaps even not in 2.6.

Can anyone confirm or deny this?   :Wink: 

As for chatter relating to the Reiser4 plugins and various migration tools (r3 -> r4) I couldn't seem to track anything remotely concrete down as far as deadlines or milestones.

This is one of those paradoxes I suppose where Reiser4 must be stable in order to be released, but must be widely tested on all the possible software combinations to be made stable.  More specifically we have issues like Apache and NFS that don't play nicely with Reiser4 and will improve their support faster once it is declared "stable" as defined by the whole of the linux community.

Personally I recommend LVM and EVMS for efforts at using Reiser4.  Given enough disk space at your location you can then more easily swap back and forth when problems arise.  Examples are breaking off NFS mount points to separate logical partitions and then using another filesystem for that... same with areas serving files from Apache.

Hard drives are cheap(er) and this method more easily allows you to copy from the non Reiser4 partition to the new Reiser4 partition.  Taring to temp location and then extracting to the Reiser4 partition is bad as the files are not restructured optimally.  I have no idea of the effects of using cpio.

----------

## peterk0

DL8: go for 2.6.9-nitro2, really stable and working here for quite some time now   :Smile: 

----------

## stalcair

 *peterk0 wrote:*   

> DL8: go for 2.6.9-nitro2, really stable and working here for quite some time now  

 

Thank you for your input, good recommendations are always needed.

However, I personally tried the nitro and love sources for awhile and found them to be what they are... bleeding edge.

There are many problems with nicksched, 1G low mem patch, 4k mem block, and the as schedulers and finding the perfect combination takes some time.  I realize btw that some of these are in other patchsets.

Nitro and Love pull some of the latest patches from all over, that means that these are not just fixes but feature addons.  It is like repairing a hole on an aircraft wing while in flight and others are removing, adding, or modifying engines, compartments, stabilizers and cockpit interfaces.  Meanwhile you have a pool of pilots that each fly differently.

Bleeding edge is just that and can't be beat for the bragging rights if that is your bag.  I have often found that only bleeding edge solutions will allow me to solve actual stability problems in more stable versions so anything is possible.

btw, I am having mondo stability problems on nitro2 right now and am now passing the following params to the kernel (elevator=as acpi=off pci=noacpi).   My hardware is different than yours and others (IBM 305's as well as one IBM ThinkCentre)

I could certainly do things on these computers that others would never find acceptable or stable.  Isn't that the nature of bleeding edge?  (note that no where did I say "good" or "bad" to nitro, love, or bleeding edge in general)

--> The last statement brought to you by the "Stop Religious and Political Zealotry in the Computer Industries" Council and the "Fanboys Should all Have their Testicles Slowly Pinched Off" Group

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Jake

http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/

----------

## stalcair

very nice, thanks Jake

perhaps I will just create an ebuild with a reiser4 use flag to make it easy for me.  If that works then I suppose it wouldn't hurt to throw it in bugzilla.

----------

